# Name For A Male Betta!



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

I recently went to the petstore, and fell in love with a majestic half-moon, and had to bring him home.
I didn't have a tank for him the first night, and hope to get around a 5 gallon tonight, until we get our 29 gallon's filter repaired.
Anyway, he looks like the handsome male in my picture, and I want a unique name to give him, because he is a very unique fish!

Thanks!
-Queenie


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

*Welcome to the Forums!* :notworthy:

Wow, you found a keeper! King? Pinky? Jewel? You can try foreign names.

Japanese: Katashi...means "firm, strong" in Japanese 
Russian: Dimitri
Italian: Fabio
German: Felix...means "lucky, successful"

_* Hope this helped! *_


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm...I am actually really liking Katashi!
I will consider it, Thanks!
Nice to meet you, i'm new, you can call me Queenie =D


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

He sounds lovely. Might I suggest a few names as well?

Nami (Wave) Daitaro (Brave first son) Hideyoshi (Lucky boy)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Hi Queenie! Is your new Betta a pink one? The one as your profile picture?


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> *Welcome to the Forums!* :notworthy:
> 
> Wow, you found a keeper! King? Pinky? Jewel? You can try foreign names.
> 
> ...


As soon as I read Fabio, I had an image of THE Fabio rolling around on a grand piano in the new Old Spice commercial! :lol:

Oh...that's such a ghastly commercial!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

newfiedragon said:


> As soon as I read Fabio, I had an image of THE Fabio rolling around on a grand piano in the new Old Spice commercial! :lol:
> 
> Oh...that's such a ghastly commercial!


*goes on YouTube and looks up commercial* LMAO...:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## newfiedragon (May 25, 2010)

I know, right!!!! GROVER FROM SESAME STREET did a better commercial (Old Spice spoof called 'you are not a monster').


----------



## QueenBetta383 (Jul 23, 2011)

Haha, yepp, that's what he looks like, almost exactly.
I will get a picture of him, since I just got his new tank and he is loving it!

All of the names are amazing, it's so hard to decide! Maybe with my next betta I can use another one of you're names!

Thanks so much for the help!
Oh and, If you saw my signature, I already had a betta named Fabio, but thanks anyway xD

~Queenie


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

You could go to a baby name website and look up names by definition. Like 'king,' or 'prince.' There are some really unique names on those sites with beautiful meanings. Here are a few I found, but they might be a bit bizarre for you:

Alberic - Germanic, means elfin king
Aamer - Arabic, prince
Balin - Sanskrit, strong
Az - Hebrew, strong


----------



## sunrise2397 (Jul 19, 2011)

hmm how about Akio- its japanese for "bright boy"
i found it on this website with all these names here check it outhttp:///bettasplendens.com/2010/07/ultimate-list-of-names-for-siamese-fighting-fish/


----------

